# Great News and thank you Green Card



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

My husband and I are in the US on a L1 & L2 visa, we put in for our application for a green card on the 5th April 2009, we have today received notification that we have been approved and our cards will be with us within 3 weeks.

We are sooooooo happy, and wanted to share our good news with everone on this site as the information and advice we gathered here helped us to achieve our goal. Thank you all so much.:clap2:


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Busybee said:


> My husband and I are in the US on a L1 & L2 visa, we put in for our application for a green card on the 5th April 2009, we have today received notification that we have been approved and our cards will be with us within 3 weeks.
> 
> We are sooooooo happy, and wanted to share our good news with everone on this site as the information and advice we gathered here helped us to achieve our goal. Thank you all so much.:clap2:


Congratulations! Always glad to hear good news!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Excellent news! Assume you were in the EB1 category with no wait??? It takes the sting out of immigration. Just your naturalization 5 years down the road and you can wipe your hands of USCIS forever! Don't forget to file AR11 every time you change address.


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

My husband was put through as an international manager and the company paid the additional $1000 for the fast tracking process. Money well spent because it now means we feel more settled and less stressed.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## stocksy (Jun 2, 2009)

Busybee said:


> My husband and I are in the US on a L1 & L2 visa, we put in for our application for a green card on the 5th April 2009, we have today received notification that we have been approved and our cards will be with us within 3 weeks.
> 
> We are sooooooo happy, and wanted to share our good news with everone on this site as the information and advice we gathered here helped us to achieve our goal. Thank you all so much.:clap2:


Great News!

I was also thinking of doing this but unsure of what the actual process is....

I have had a L1a for the last 3 years?

Am I eligible to apply? if so what is the process?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stocksy said:


> Great News!
> 
> I was also thinking of doing this but unsure of what the actual process is....
> 
> ...


The company needs to apply for you. The length of the process depends on whether you are EB1, 2 or 3.


----------



## k21815 (Aug 28, 2008)

Fantastic. The next steps is to wait for 4 years so that you can apply of US citizenship. Good Luck !




Busybee said:


> My husband and I are in the US on a L1 & L2 visa, we put in for our application for a green card on the 5th April 2009, we have today received notification that we have been approved and our cards will be with us within 3 weeks.
> 
> We are sooooooo happy, and wanted to share our good news with everone on this site as the information and advice we gathered here helped us to achieve our goal. Thank you all so much.:clap2:


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> The company needs to apply for you. The length of the process depends on whether you are EB1, 2 or 3.


FB is asleep ..he does know that L-1A are EB1


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> FB is asleep ..he does know that L-1A are EB1


Yep -- but I've got you guys to wake me up. Davis is right.


----------



## stocksy (Jun 2, 2009)

so im a EB1, what would the process time be?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

stocksy said:


> so im a EB1, what would the process time be?


The company file for a GC ... or rather their attorney does ...
if good ..you may be surprised just how quick they card will be in your hand


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

We applied on April 6th our application was approved June 5th, 2 months all done. We did have a wonderful attorney


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Busybee said:


> We applied on April 6th our application was approved June 5th, 2 months all done. We did have a wonderful attorney


exactly what I meant ..well done


----------



## zigster (Mar 30, 2009)

Busybee said:


> My husband and I are in the US on a L1 & L2 visa, we put in for our application for a green card on the 5th April 2009, we have today received notification that we have been approved and our cards will be with us within 3 weeks.
> 
> We are sooooooo happy, and wanted to share our good news with everone on this site as the information and advice we gathered here helped us to achieve our goal. Thank you all so much.:clap2:


Grrrrr, i'm so envious lol, but i am so happy for you at the same time, congratulations and i hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Leodi (Jun 7, 2009)

Busybee said:


> My husband and I are in the US on a L1 & L2 visa, we put in for our application for a green card on the 5th April 2009, we have today received notification that we have been approved and our cards will be with us within 3 weeks.
> 
> We are sooooooo happy, and wanted to share our good news with everone on this site as the information and advice we gathered here helped us to achieve our goal. Thank you all so much.:clap2:



:clap2: Congratulations ! Very happy for you ! Enjoy and Good Luck


----------



## victri (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations! I just joined the forum and saw your thread. 

Don't mind if I ask, did you and your husband file for the green card together in one application?

I will be in the US with my wife on L1 & L2 visa. I was just searching around on how the spouse is processed when the L1 holder applies for the green card.

So envious of you!


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes we both applied together, my husband had the L1 Visa and me the L2, from our experience having the right attorney is the key to success and ensuring you follow all instructions correctly


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

victri said:


> Congratulations! I just joined the forum and saw your thread.
> 
> Don't mind if I ask, did you and your husband file for the green card together in one application?
> 
> ...


The L holder cannot apply ... the company has too


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes David you are correct, the company did apply for us, sorry if my post was misleading.


----------



## victri (Sep 25, 2009)

Busybee said:


> Yes we both applied together, my husband had the L1 Visa and me the L2, from our experience having the right attorney is the key to success and ensuring you follow all instructions correctly





Busybee said:


> Yes David you are correct, the company did apply for us, sorry if my post was misleading.


I was reading from a thread somewhere else and was under the impression that the company applies for the GC for the L1, then L1 applies for the spouse. I think it was only specific to the person who started that particular thread. Apparently his company applied for a GC for him and he did not include his wife as she was not in the country with him at the time. I now realize that application can be done concurrently in my case. I apologize for my ignorance. I've only recently started doing my homework on this.

We have L1A and the company's immigration lawyer was fantastic. How long did you wait before deciding to go for the GC?


----------

